# Hammer of your dreams



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Why a hammer of your dreams thread? Why not…lol

Actually the hammers just came up as a topic in the handplane of your dreams thread and I thought we could use a place to share hammer information.

These are some of my Warrington pattern cross peen hammers. I take and post some more photos of my other hammers when I get some time here in the near future.










Check out this page for some solid information on Hammers and Mallets.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Love it! 

The only hammer I have worth showing now…










Gramercy's 4oz Cabinetmaker's Hammer, made from hardened tool steel. Much more lovely in person!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice Terry. I think good hammers are underrated in the hand tool world.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, Wayne. I agree 100%.

Last year I completely wore the teeth off a Husky framing hammer whilst installing 5,000 feet of fencing…had to re-file them in for the final few weeks of work. LOL.

But, when it comes to shop time, I find myself now earching for ornate tools…oh, the slippery slope…


----------



## DanielS (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry for the bad picture but I use this small cross peen for working on saws and also persuading difficult fits. Its about a half lb with a cherry handle. The face is slightly rounded.








My favorite hammer is a Nathan Robertson 2.5 lb rounding hammer.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sweet hammer Dan. I have a saw anvil on my wish list.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Stanley No. 51 1/2 16oz.









Stanley No. 100 plus 16oz.









Stanley-Atha No. 41 20oz.

James


----------



## DanielS (Feb 4, 2013)

Wayne, don't turn down a big anvil. Any piece of steel that's flat will work, just watch out for sharp corners. I used to use a piece of rail road track. I've been using a Fisher lately. if the anvil you use rings, try sticking a magnet on both ends.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

My two go-to hammers. A largely unknown plannishing hammer that stays at the bench and the Craftsman framing hammer that built huge portions of our refurb'd house and every other project I've done in the last 20+ years or so.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I wan't one of these buggers from Glen Drake toolworks.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

looks like something that would come in a plain brown wrapper!
Smitty, please explain a planishing hammer. I've heard the name before. All i've got is a Warrington.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't do it justice, but what I know about a plannishing hammer is they're for metalwork / tinsmith folks. The face is nice and wide, the other end horizontal and quite blunt. I like it because the strike face is suitable at the bench for whacking stuff without divots.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

terryR, really nice hammer.

I got a Gedore Schreinerhammer E-20 (20mm / 9oz German cabinet maker's hammer).


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a box somewhere with probably 20# of hart, dalluge and plumb hammers that need handles..but that Vaughan hammer i grinded down an re shaped about 10 years ago has been the go to swinger..


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hey Widdle, I've seen a hammer like in your pic at a local flea market. It has a line off four holes along the top edge of the blade side with some sort of pin in one of the holes. Can you, or anyone, explain the use/purpose of such a hammer with holes and pin?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

There is only one . . .


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

A man needs something he can hold onto,
A nine pound hammer or a woman like you,
Either one of them things will do …

- Ray Lamontagne


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I need another hammer like I need another wife, but an Estwing leather handled 16 oz. has been on my want list for years. Just want it. Don't need it.
Bill


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

cfrye..I think that would be a roofing axe. The holes are for an index pin, and used for the different exposures( distance between rows) for roofing shingles.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Widdle.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I also used a hatchet when I was roofing mostly tile..My other favorite hammer roofing was a slate hammer but we never could afford one so had to turn them back in to the office at the end of the jobs.
Around the shop I use daluge smooth face trim hammer, my favorite claw.I do remember this old man I worked with out of highschool had a hammer he called the rocket, I sometime thought that hammer had some kinda magic power but it was probably him.He was so fast with it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wayne you have to go look at my Pinterest page.
http://www.pinterest.com/chiselandforge/hammers/


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Dave-I looked through your Pinterest page, and I was struck by two of the pics: the huge anvil and the anvil-shaped hammer head. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Does it look like this:










is a broken one of these?

http://img1.etsystatic.com/004/0/7313281/il_570xN.379791585_mv19.jpg

The pinterest pic of the cobbler's hammer is from Dave's pinterest page. Thanks, Dave.

If this is not a broken cobbler's hammer, any idea on what ii is/was?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I spent over 36 years using a tinners hammer like this one. I still reach for it first.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I like Dave's pinterest page. Dave, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

This is my favorite Hammer. Two cherries from Tools for Working Wood.

I just bought another one from Highland Woodworking for my Az shop. It looks identical but is a different brand.

Yes, it's a veneer hammer.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice Paul.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

> Hey Widdle, I ve seen a hammer like in your pic at a local flea market. It has a line off four holes along the top edge of the blade side with some sort of pin in one of the holes. Can you, or anyone, explain the use/purpose of such a hammer with holes and pin?
> 
> - CFrye


Perhaps it was a permanent way of having a measuring means built into the hammer. Could place the hatchet end into a corner of room, build, along a board or something like that and obtain measurement to first, second, third hole or something to that effect. Or used the hammer as a means to twist several individual wires into a stranded cable of the sorts…using the hammer handle as a great means to turn with in order to do so. Just my .02 cents

These are certainly just shots in the dark. I would love to know, maybe more than you even -lol, just exactly what the original driller had in mind.

-Those peen hammers are absolute beauties. Don't leave those lying around. lol!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Holes and Pin indicate shingling hammer to me.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Friday's estate sale finds

always wanted a Vlchek machinists hammer-the name is well-known among the metal-working guys
Also couldn't resist the 2oz and 4 oz Atha and Stanley Atha hammers. All were on the "$1.00 each" table


----------



## Rarebreed68 (Jul 29, 2017)

These are the 4 most used around the shop and on job sites. I have a 16 oz. Bluegrass on the way to replace one that was stolen from me. 
I still prefer the wood handles and I love the way the Bluegrass hammers sound, but the feel of a Hart is awful hard to beat.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Found this on the bottom of a pile of stuff I was digging through. I probably didn't know what it was when I threw it there. Thanks to Jon Hall I now think I do.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

The Hammer of my dreams is a little different from everyone here.










A couple of years ago I saw a link here on Lumberjocks to a drawing by Hammer woodworking of one of their table saws. Not being familiar with Hammer even though I have been woodworking for more than 60 years, I thought "What the Hell. If I don't like it I can sell it" And I was perfectly happy with my old Delta Unisaw table saw anyway. So I quickly went to the link, filled out the online form, and promptly forgot about it. Three months goes by and one morning I get a telephone call that I have won the table saw. Not remembering that I had entered and not knowing about Hammer as a company, I wondered why in blazes had I won a table saw. And who in Hell is Hammer? I searched and found Hammer's website. Lo and behold, the table saw I won was a $6,000 Austrian made industrial Hammer K3 48"x48" sliding table saw!!! No wonder I had never heard of them.

Anyway, it arrived freight pre-paid and I barely got it through the shop door disassembled. Yep. I now use a dream Hammer table saw. Its the only thing I ever won!


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Congrats Planeman40. That just could be a keeper. Nice saw!


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Don, is it from railroad spike driving days? Saw smithing? Shoe making? 
Mike


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think it is for saw smithing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Found these two for a buck each. A little spit shine and a bit of rived oak and we're back in business.










And while I was at it, I resurrected a couple hatches


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

You guys!

Another thing I have to collect now!

Actually, my last name is the same as the name of a guy (back in the days) who had a hammer company, and I have considered getting one … or two of those. Just because it has my name on it. They are available on ebay.

-Paul


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

> Hey Widdle, I ve seen a hammer like in your pic at a local flea market. It has a line off four holes along the top edge of the blade side with some sort of pin in one of the holes. Can you, or anyone, explain the use/purpose of such a hammer with holes and pin?
> 
> - CFrye


We always called them "shingling hatchets." No idea if that is the proper name though. There is a pin that sits in one of the holes that acts as a gauge and is adjustable for the desired distance. You hook that protruding pin to the bottom of the shingle, then use the hammer face as a shelf to set your reveal/exposure for the next row.


----------

